
Elderly Drivers Are Wreaking Havoc on Japan's Roads - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-23/elderly-drivers-are-wreaking-havoc-on-japan-s-roads
======
giardini
It can't be any worse than the havoc wrought by younger drivers
texting/talking on their cellphones while driving. I've been rear-ended twice
in the last 7 years by teens on cellphones. Both drivers were utterly
oblivious to the stopped traffic in front of them.

